
DJI, KittyHawk and More: FAA Announce Nine New LAANC Partners - cmurf
https://dronelife.com/2018/10/02/dji-kittyhawk-faa-laanc-partners/
======
cmurf
Example UAS facility map. The class E surface area is depicted in a magenta
"keyhole" shaped overlay with blue dashed line. And the squares show areas
where a UAV could operate (with authorization) at or below the depicted
altitude. Much of the central area is marked 0, so UAV's can't operate there.

[https://www.faa.gov/uas/request_waiver/uas_facility_maps/med...](https://www.faa.gov/uas/request_waiver/uas_facility_maps/media/Class_E_UASFM.pdf)

